# DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS_INC



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is a FULLY WRAPPED/REINFORCED FRAME we @ DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS just finished. More Pix up in the AM of the finished product. We are in AZ, we travel for the right price. Shipping is available, we are just getting things up and running. WE ONLY PROMISE WHAT WE CAN DELIVER. WE FINISH CARS ON TIME, NO BULLSHIT. GREAT WORK DON'T HAPPEN OVERNIGHT!! BUT IT CAN BE DONE IN A TIMELY FASHION. WE PROMISE THE FIRST CAR IN IS THE FIRST CAR OUT. 602-814-4179 DEADLY SEVEN CUSTOMS INC


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 2 2010, 02:35 AM~17672212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IS THAT A "DEADLY 7 CUSTOM" GETTIN OFF???
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

I got three new gears for sale no brand $50 each and a pair of flat cups $25 602-814-4179


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wave: fellas


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 2 2010, 02:34 PM~17676177
> *:wave: fellas
> *


WHAT UP BR


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

:worship: :wave: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 2 2010, 01:35 AM~17672212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

wat up rick :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Q-VO


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 2 2010, 11:09 PM~17681915
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is there going to be a hop?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Jun 3 2010, 02:45 PM~17687136
> *is there going to be a hop?? :biggrin:
> *


only in the room :wow:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 2 2010, 12:50 AM~17670573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are u welding with a stick welder? shit looks good, nice work.


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 3 2010, 03:04 PM~17687319
> *only in the room :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Now thats the truth :biggrin:


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm a guy just using this screen name lol


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jun 3 2010, 03:07 PM~17687353
> *are u welding with a stick welder?  shit looks good,  nice work.
> *


 :biggrin: thx


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 3 2010, 03:04 PM~17687319
> *only in the room :wow:
> *


HAHA GONNA HIT THAT BACK BUMPER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jun 4 2010, 02:08 PM~17696718
> *HAHA GONNA HIT THAT BACK BUMPER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT MARIO B??


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Jun 3 2010, 05:09 PM~17688491
> *I'm a guy just using this screen name lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 5 2010, 03:49 PM~17704122
> *:wow:
> *


my account got fucked up so im using my wifes


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Q_VO


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider209_@Jun 5 2010, 06:14 PM~17704762
> *she a hottie... I don't know about you homie but even if the finest model puts the slightest dent in my car i'll slap that bitch to the ground ! lol hah ah a :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

naked or not no bitch is sitting on my car 
arizonalow


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Jun 6 2010, 02:50 PM~17709552
> *naked or not no bitch is sitting on my car
> arizonalow
> *


Q-VO whats up with the regal?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## azsidelady (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 6 2010, 03:43 PM~17710131
> *Q-VO whats up with the regal?
> *



doin good, been workin on my timing on the switch


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 7 2010, 11:31 AM~17716683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I KNOW YOU!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

javascript:upldr_pop()


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

javascript:upldr_pop()


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME PARTY WITH US TO CELEBRATE OUR 30TH ANNIVERSARY AT THE WYNDHAM DOWNTOWN, YOU DONT HAVE TO DRIVE HOME DRUNK, SPECIAL ROOM RATES $ 69.00 JUST MENTION OUR EVENT HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## goose (Oct 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 8 2010, 05:53 PM~17730696
> *:wave:
> *


Q-VO


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WE GOT 155.80.13'S W/W CORNELL A SET OF 4/$110 PM OR CALL 602 814 4179


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

WHATS UP FRED AND HAPPY :wave:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

what up


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry:


> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 9 2010, 01:52 PM~17739310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jun 10 2010, 06:05 PM~17752320
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


what up yum your lincoln looken good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

155/80/13 CORNELL W/W CHEAPER THAN ANYONE OR SHOP OR PEPBOYS IN THE U.S.A.

$110/SET PM OR CALL 602-814-4179

WE DO HYDRO: NEW INSTALLS, REPAIRS, REINFORCEMENT, FULL FRAME, STRESS POINTS, MOTOR REPAIR $50-60, A-ARM EXTENSIONS, ETC. WE DO IT ALL!!!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 7 2010, 02:56 PM~17719063
> *javascript:upldr_pop()
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!!!!!!

I KNOW YOUR 602-814-4179


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

What up RIDERZ??
JUST DROPPIN SOME LUV IN FORM OF THE 
Give BIGHAPPY and FREDDY a call @ DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS 602-814-4179

take a price break on something you already need and support a fellow rider at the same time!!! 












plus shipping so pm your zip codes please, it looks like paypal will be the only form of payment accepted for now


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 7 2010, 02:39 PM~17718917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

I got parker super tough 5000 psi hoses for sale three # 6 hoses 15ft $65 each one # 8 15ft $65 two #6 4ft $25 each two no name gears 13 & 9 $50 each a pair of flat cups for $20 everthing is new call 602-814-4179


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Good dude to do business wit,, 15 min and i had my new tires in the trunk...  

<span style=\'color:green\'>got your number saved and ill be callin you for my next set..
thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT UP TO THOSE STOPPPING BY LATE AT NIGHT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 2 2010, 01:35 AM~17672212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that frank in that car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 21 2010, 04:35 AM~17843346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 24 2010, 11:50 AM~17876321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 of those mine :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jun 24 2010, 12:15 PM~17876525
> *4 of those mine :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 24 2010, 12:22 PM~17876594
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks guys


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Jun 24 2010, 03:46 PM~17877799
> *thanks guys
> *


WE GOT YOU HOMIE

DEADLY_7_CUSTOMS = RIDERS HELPING RIDERS!!!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

DEADLY 7 CUSTOMS single pump coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

what up freddy


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 05:08 PM~17920019
> *what up freddy
> *


whats up


----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:h5:


> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 30 2010, 12:50 PM~17927640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 30 2010, 12:50 PM~17927640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jul 7 2010, 02:52 AM~17980839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN WHAT UP FRED IS THIS DEADLY CUSTOMS OR CHICHI CUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Jul 9 2010, 04:25 PM~18005355
> *DAMN WHAT UP FRED IS THIS DEADLY CUSTOMS OR CHICHI CUSTOMS :biggrin:
> *


a little of both :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## oldskool 62 (Aug 5, 2006)

i have a piston pump for sale with adex dump if u guys know
any one $650


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 62_@Jul 21 2010, 05:44 PM~18105447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool il let you know


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 25 2010, 02:10 AM~17883188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 8 2010, 12:15 PM~17728223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. :boink: :boink:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jul 20 2010, 03:33 PM~18094861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice pic homie


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Still have those 13" tires available?


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

do you got any more pics of set up installs?


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

u have any sets of 13" tires avalible let me know thx


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

We can upload some more pics WEDNESDAY. The homies are still in Las Vergas rite now.


NO tires right now


THANK YOU FOR HITTIN US UP


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOOD FRED HEY HOW MUCH TO WRAP MY FRAME ITS FOR MY ELCO


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

call me


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

I GOT THREE PARKER #6 HOSES 15 FOOTERS 5000 PSI $70 EACH 1 #8 15 FOOTER


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

whats up homies, I'm in chandler putting it down


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 17 2010, 09:20 PM~18837074
> *whats up homies, I'm in chandler putting it down
> 
> 
> ...


DOING HOMIE, TEAM BLOW ME STYLE! :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Any recent work pics ? Post up some prices ..... :cheesy:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

call me :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

Wut hydraulics u guys carry? Looking 4 single pump setup for my roadmaster. Its just a show car


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

Coming soon from DEADLY 7 CUSTOMS! :biggrin:


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Feb 22 2011, 11:14 PM~19938565
> *Coming soon from DEADLY 7 CUSTOMS! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## solo73 (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## solo73 (Feb 26, 2011)

just dorp off my frame last week :biggrin:


----------



## solo73 (Feb 26, 2011)

were my pix


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by solo73_@Mar 1 2011, 07:09 PM~19992273
> *were my pix
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Apr 4 2011, 06:00 PM~20258752
> *
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

fixed y bone


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

fixed butters ride did the belly domes towers lower arms and put a bridge still need to cut off those [email protected]& up drop downs


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

uffin:


AzsMostHated said:


> fixed y bone
> View attachment 324898
> View attachment 324903
> View attachment 324905
> ...


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Niceset up


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks to fred from deadly 7 customs for helping with my ride:thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

mleyva215 said:


> View attachment 375325


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


mleyva215 said:


> View attachment 375328


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Lookin good bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

yall sell 13inch w/w tires? if so how much shipped 45240 cincinnati,oh


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

DEADLY 7 CUSTOMS


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good playa


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

YO DEADLY GOT VIDEO OF THE HOP AT MICHELLES?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Yea i need to upload it


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

AzsMostHated said:


> Yea i need to upload it


KOOL KANT WAIT!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

u


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

NICE VIDEOS HOMIE!!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 537533


Clean ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Thx


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

workin


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Thx


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wats a set of those cost


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Reinforced and molded 300 a pair plus core chrome and engraving were done at swings engraving


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

extended fully wrapped for a hopper then sent out for engraving


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mleyva215 (Jul 24, 2009)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 564803


BADASS FRED KEEP IT UP TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

:wave:
WAT !T DUE


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WHERS THE VIDEOS?:drama:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ghyupdc (Dec 3, 2012)

Cheap Ugg
Ugg Accessory
Ugg Boots Outlet
Ugg Casual
Ugg Fashion

are u welding with a stick welder? shit looks good, nice work.


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

AzsMostHated said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Merry christmas from deadly 7 customs


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> :thumbsup:


 bump


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

YOU READY FOR 2013
HOMIE :h5:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Im ready :h5:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTERYS ON 13S JUST UNDER 90


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

STRETCHING IT BACK


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 595912
> STRETCHING IT BACK


 :thumbsup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4ZsWSB-XhM0 saco with G-Force gear :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 597080


 nice


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 597080


I like that pic


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

I HEAR U WORKING ON THE RED MONTE CARLO :run: LMAO


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 600384


:thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

got weight


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 608044
> got weight


THATS NOT WEIGHT THATS FOR THE BUNKER


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 600384


Bad ass arms!


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

New single coming soon


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

ANY VIDEO OF YOUR AFTER HOP U THREW?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

I didn't throw it Angelo did I didn't get any videos it was good tho over 20 hoppers


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 647822


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good bro


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Thx


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 630211


That looks fun to lift


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

reracking trunk


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

That a solid slab of steel?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I want it lol


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Yes it is 1 1/2 thick


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

a Lil wore out


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 676422
> reracking trunk


Nice plate: how much weight is it?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

460


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 683933


getting ready for vegas?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Yes sir


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 725186


what's the lock up?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 683933


TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

next project


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

:h5: looks good


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:h5: thx


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


>


ttt


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

single pumps


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

adjustable trailing arm


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Single pump


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 952410


I like the fact you weren't trying to hide it like others it is what it is ......
TTT...!


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

charles85 said:


> I like the fact you weren't trying to hide it like others it is what it is ......
> TTT...!


 x2:thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

That cars single pump over 100 to much weight to try and hide lol


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

Car workin


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Car workin


Thx


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

SINGLE PUMP


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

SINGLE PUMP


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey homies nice work on those hoppers... what charger is that you guys using?


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Schumacher dsr & se1072


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

sneak peak


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

"SINGLE PUMP"


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

AzsMostHated said:


> View attachment 1398625


NICE! that's my goal!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

AzsMostHated said:


>


 BuMP


----------



## Granada (May 3, 2012)

Big thanks to AzsMostHated!he helped me to get my Car working:thumbsup:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rJsTc65Dq20


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Any videos azmosthated?


----------

